# Here is one for you divers.



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,358023,00.html


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

200 yards away and they were lost? Something doesn't sound right.

Safety Marker and a whistle would have prevented a very long night.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Evensplit (5/25/2008)*
> 
> Safety Marker and a whistle would have prevented a very long night.


I read an updated article this morning that said he had, and used, both. Very strange that they weren't spotted.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

They got some pretty big sharks there too. I think I would have been a bit nervous floating around there!


----------



## David_H (May 8, 2008)

> *Evensplit (5/25/2008)*200 yards away and they were lost? Something doesn't sound right.
> 
> 
> 
> Safety Marker and a whistle would have prevented a very long night.




A 'certified dive master' and a diving instructor incapable of swimming 200 yards, yeah right, I believe that about as far as I can pick up and throw the boat they 'missed'.....err...'hid from'. I'm not even buying that they spent the night in shark infested water.



http://www.cdnn.info/news/safety/s080526.html



I don't know how the laws are in Australia, but if they received a penny and I owned the boat, I would sue them for defamation of character and see to it the rescue crew were compensated for their efforts.


----------

